# A hare soon on air. the buil up



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*A hare soon on air. the build up. **update***

Bought it completely stock. a 4 door reflex silver rabbit.
then....came the H&R's and clear bumper lens:








then......back to stock suspension and painted bumper lens:
















Now whats in store for the future:
















Not sure which one?
After suspension is done badgeless is next:








and lastly the wheel:








Still have have air ride parts arriving weekly. Will keep updated.


_Modified by dare_rick at 7:53 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## dubverein789 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: A hare soon on air. the buil up (dare_rick)*

i like where this is going


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

simple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: A hare soon on air. the buil up (dare_rick)*

nice!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: A hare soon on air. the buil up (dare_rick)*

I kind of like the 2nd trunk layout idea better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_I kind of like the 2nd trunk layout idea better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i kind of have a boner.
but really, i like the 2nd layout as well


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Cant wait to see it. Ill probably have some business to talk with you at HWB.


----------



## smokedoutVR6 (Jan 30, 2004)

going to look killer. is it going to be done by HWB?


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (smokedoutVR6)*

hr3s???? nice!


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

very nice and simple...but i gotta ask...what kind of bumper lenses for the new setup


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (psi glx)*

Hey Darrick, it's Matt. Let me know when we can start wiring stuff up. We can have everything ready to go for when the bags get in so we aren't trying to finish it the night before the show







If you want to come down to my place we can get the wiring knocked out in day so you'll be ready to go


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

im still waiting for all the air hoses and fittings to get here, but as soon as it does, ill let you know. or do I need those in before you can wire? I also need an amp wire kit and the ditribution block. Bagyard will take too long to get and wont have in time for HWB, however the masontech should be quicker. Ill keep you informed.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dare_rick)*

we can get most of it knocked out of the way without lines and fittings. I'd call (email really) mason-tech and see if they have any stock that can be shipped out. If not we might be doing it the night before the show







lmk


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

what else do I need now to start the wiring up? 
I already ordered all gauages and switch box.
also, pm where you live on here or on EAG.


_Modified by dare_rick at 9:31 AM 4-1-2009_


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (psi glx)*

gonna keep them painted. maybe just maybe will have them shaved and smoothed when the badgeless gets installed.


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (dare_rick)*

i vote for neither of those trunk setups. go as subtle as possible and let the car speak for itself.


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (rockin16v)*

that would be nice, but im still looking to access my spare tire if needed and the first setup will allow that, however the 2nd not so much. I could hide all compressors in spare tank hole but dunno where to put big ol tank.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you could always build a little beauty box type of thing to hide the tank. i know its not necessarily eliminating it but it will look much more clean and give the trunk area the same OEM look if you can find the same color carpet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
sounds like you have the ideas you want to do though, good luck man


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

Nice choice of wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (soulchild)*









*Bagyard front and rear bag/struts
*Dual 380c compressors
*Dual 3 gallon tanks
*Asco 8 way manifold
*Dual Asco mini water traps
*AVS 7 switch controller
*plaid material for headliner
*GTI rear lower
Should have wiring done this weekend, followed by the actual bag install soon after. Need to paint all lowers and decide on a set of wheels. 
Depo LED tails and led 3rd brakelight.









_Modified by dare_rick at 7:53 PM 5-28-2009_


_Modified by dare_rick at 7:54 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dare_rick)*

where you at in TX?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

H-town nga


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

them h town boys doing it uppppp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

good taste http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

i should be in htown soon getting mine done up








and it looks like we went with the same gauge pod solution.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

so awesome
texas will need an "air" meet soon
something in between dfw, sa and houston!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
texas will need an "air" meet soon


I'm so down for thisssss


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
I'm so down for thisssss

its being planned! 
mid july http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

Sweet, maybe i'll try and get the wheels on by then








Sorry for the threadjack sir!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

You better! it's over a month away


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Only kidding, if my wheel sealed up properly like it shouldve, theyll be on this weekend


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

a meet sounds good, but id be rushing to get wheels, individual front lip and gti sides.....o and they have to be painted too. Do'h...guess ill be bagged rollin stock.


----------



## melvin3582 (Nov 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

4 door should look cool


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dare_rick)*

Hey my 1st few wks w. air i had all stock gti...even still have Long Beaches on it..


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

plan around me being in detroit at the end of the month.
and rancid playing in austin the 16th or so.


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

I really like where this is going


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

is there a mk5 with bagyards yet? interested to see how this looks


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

need some 84's then if your in Houston










_Modified by ebrunn at 1:10 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_is there a mk5 with bagyards yet? interested to see how this looks

yea the guy with the 19"(?) pslots.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_is there a mk5 with bagyards yet? interested to see how this looks

and me







cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

yup tuddy and oscar had bagyards. both went retarded low


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*









Matt started up the wiring today. had to come to a stop, need more fittings and hoses. More to come.

_Modified by dare_rick at 7:18 PM 5-31-2009_


_Modified by dare_rick at 7:22 PM 5-31-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

****, I is tired


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I like the tails a lot on your car!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

god i hope you get outbid on the car matt so this will take place for me next weekend. haha.
2 mkVs in 2 weekends?


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

love that gauge setup! so clean. if i ever get a rabbit like i want, it WILL be bagged. looks great!


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

bagyards for the win!
The threading on the rear struts are too long and are hitting the top round cup. Matt with the CC called Andrew and left him a voice mail about this. Not sure if I was sent the wrong rear struts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hmmmm, ill pass on the word. should be someone getting a hold of you soon. 
still looks great, glad youre happy!


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Oh, I am very very pleased!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I was so tired Sunday and now I have Jake's white golf this weekend. Yay!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Sweet!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

ITS THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

oh man....


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_I was so tired Sunday and now I have Jake's white golf this weekend. Yay! 

You doing it at your house again? If so I'll probably be able to come over earlier and help more.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

we'll probably start on Friday night tearing stuff down while it's cool


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_we'll probably start on Friday night tearing stuff down while it's still retarded hot 

Fixed for you Matt.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

very true








btw I mentioned to Derrick that you do notches


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Thank god Im already notched, so thats out of the way, and I just finished wrapping up the trunk, well a temp setup until I have time to make it perfect.
I get off work at 8 on Friday, so me and Matt will haul ass down there. Im headed to his place to build up the valves now.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_very true








btw I mentioned to Derrick that you do notches









cool, LMK know if he needs it done.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

I gave him your s/n and what forums he can find you on.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Hey Derrick, I was out of the office all weekend including yesterday. I also got a new phone so the visual voicemail isn't setup yet. I'll send you an email today and we can discuss your issues. I do apologize for the tardy response, I don't ignore my customers. 
Cheers, 
Andrew


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I keep a look out for your email. Thanks!


----------

